# Any meaning to your forum name?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine is an acronym of my business name.
Nothing exciting here lol


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

my name backwards and jersey#backwards


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine is the Name of the jet boat i used to own a 20' Northriver, also grew up near North river WA in the midddle of nowhere....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> ....but *I'm curious if there is any meaning to people's forum name,* or, how did you come up with it if it doesn't have any meaning?


Why Yes! Yes there is,... 









....and I'll Never tell!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ski & Snowboard Wax company….


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mines a nickname, since my last name is one letter off and it sounds very similar.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is my first name initial and my favorite sport jersey number since i was young:thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

mine is a subversive code, engineered to subliminally altar the mindset of humanity, with the goal of.......nevermind


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My wife's nickname for me. Dennis -> Donutz.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Mine is from my tebori tattoo I got. I spent a lot of time in Japan when I was a kid and love their style.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I rode Palmer boards for many years so I guess mine is self explanatory. I have a LibTech now but my favorite board will always be my Palmer Carbon Circle II.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I was born and mostly raised in the PNW. I love board sports. Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine was from when I was way younger and used to race RC cars & trucks. 
I was notorious for using a power slide to pass ppl in the corners. So I changed the spelling a little and 30 yrs later it's still the same


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> mines a nickname, since my last name is one letter off and it sounds very similar.



So your last name is actually Deamon? :bowdown:


Mine is from the song. Just finished watching "The devils rejects" a couple hours before signing up here, the end scene was stuck on my mind, haha....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i shred. its my life. i also shred the fuck out of life itself on a daily basis. 


... i was also gonna get a bigass ridiculous Shred Life tattoo across my belly like tupac with a snowboard instead of an AK... i guess i still might - the older i get the more ridiculous it would be :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is from a tibetan idea that facing your fears, demons and anxieties will teach you something…otherwise they chase you all over hell.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

FreeBird said:


> So your last name is actually Deamon?


no, thankfully. wasn't there a guy who sang a " fuck you" song a few years ago by that name?



ShredLife said:


> i shred. its my life. i also shred the fuck out of life itself on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> ... i was also gonna get a bigass ridiculous Shred Life tattoo across my belly like tupac with a snowboard instead of an AK... i guess i still might - the older *and fatter* i get the more ridiculous it would be :thumbsup:


fixed that for ya shred.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I've these stainless camp mugs perfect for morning cappuccino that read: Eat Ride Sleep.

Most my days are just that, although more so riding horses daily/year round (profession) than snow. Winter, I ride both :yahoo:

Was having cappuccino when signing up, so there it was.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's where I'm from.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, LG that's beautiful.

Does it ever get snow?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> fixed that for ya shred.


i figured no reason to state the obvious


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> Wow, LG that's beautiful.
> 
> Does it ever get snow?


Oh yeah. Enough to ride? No. Some of the most rugged terrain east of the Mississippi but it's low elevation. The highest peaks directly surrounded the gorge area top out at around 4500'. The river itself is probably around 1800' or so. Plenty of high elevations nearby topping out at Mt. Mitchell just shy of 6700' which is the highest peak east of the Mississippi but they still don't hold enough snow in the winter to ride consistently.

If you want to see more of the area, just watch "The Last of the Mohicans". Pretty much the entire movie is filmed in the gorge area and down by Chimney Rock which is only about an hour and a half southwest of the gorge.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> It's where I'm from.


I windsurf and always wanted to hit the gorge, :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My friends back in the day used to tell me I had the worst luck and was born and grew up in Richmond, VA. I no longer live in VA and am no longer unlucky. Coincidence?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> It's where I'm from.


is that where they filmed Deliverance?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> it's where i'm from.


that is awesome!!!!


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> is that where they filmed Deliverance?


Lol!! No they filmed that where i live


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> no, thankfully. wasn't there a guy who sang a " fuck you" song a few years ago by that name?
> 
> 
> 
> fixed that for ya shred.


I was of course joking, but at the same time no actual names came up. I`m not american though... The F-U song= ditto. Something american??


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

CassMT said:


> is that where they filmed Deliverance?


It isn't but every time I see Linville's post I have dueling banjos paying in the back of my mind.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I used the F1EA username when i joined my first forum ever (a formula 1 forum)... it's F1 + my initials.

Now i just use the same username and dont have to remember anything. Lazy


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

FreeBird said:


> I was of course joking, but at the same time no actual names came up. I`m not american though... The F-U song= ditto. Something american??


lol, now I gotta Google and YouTube some shit. brb


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

my bad, his name was _Eamon_.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> It isn't but every time I see Linville's post I have dueling banjos paying in the back of my mind.


As a side note, I've always liked your handle, Noreaster.


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

yep, first initial then last name....:thumbsdown:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

"Squeeel! Squeel like a Pig!"


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> As a side note, I've always liked your handle, Noreaster.


Thank you! 

And I hear one might be coming too next week (Noreaster, that is). Weather channel says it could be a strong one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

People joke about Deliverance, but I can take you to a lot of places in the southern Appalachians that you don't wanna go if you have a northern accent. They don't take kindly to those types round those parts.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> People joke about Deliverance, but I can take you to a lot of places in the southern Appalachians that you don't wanna go if you have a northern accent. They don't take kindly to those types round those parts.


well WE don't take kindly to those types up HERE


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> well WE don't take kindly to those types up HERE


No worries. Those types of people I'm talking about rarely if ever leave the county they were born in. Mountains just breed those types. You see it here in CO too when you get well off the beaten path.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

WA deliverance....been there...and we gotz the serial killers and the Canadian boys and their pig farm just north of the boarder.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And I hear one might be coming too next week (Noreaster, that is). Weather channel says it could be a strong one.


Yes! Been sending all my jedi mind tricks-intentions-powers towards the system tracking more inland (as the Euro model was showing last I checked). 

Could be working, as yesterday both models were to the east of a long/lat distinction that essentially is strong indication it moves out to sea...today it was nearer to the longitude line, meaning better chance of snow!

I've been arranging my schedule to get on this one since last week ha.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Not really, no. I just always use ThreadJack for a forum name.

It started a couple years ago as a joke, on another forum I frequent, and I kinda started using it for just about everything. I actually goofed when I registered here and misspelled it, accidentally.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

My nickname means grandfather in Rhaeto-Romanic (a language spoken by a minority in some valleys here). My (way) older brother claims that when I was born I was wrinkled like a neni. He never stopped calling me like that, has never ever used my normal first name.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

plain & simple. I am


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My initials and my numbers when i play sports, have been using the same user name for like 20 years :/


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> WA deliverance....been there...and we gotz the serial killers and the Canadian boys and their pig farm just north of the boarder.


Ah, the pig farm. Been there many, many times.

There used to be an after hours booze can @ the ole pig farm.

As well as there used to be a RAGING Halloween party there every year.

It was called Piggy's Palace.

My girlfriend & I, actually ate roasted pig there one year.

About 3 years later, he got busted.

A real monster.


TT


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow. Winter must be done if this topic becomes a 5-page thread overnight.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Wow. Winter must be done if this topic becomes a 5-page thread overnight.


lol, wait till fucking July.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Because great-grandpa, which I am, sounded too long.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Raised on *M*A*S*H**

My handles are always Kling or Klinger.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been using the internet since the mid-late 90's and I've never been good at making screen names.

I used this one a couple times, but now use another one other places. This one is a reference to this song:

Burial Year - Destroy - HD - YouTube

These guys were one of my favourite bands. The album this came off was, for the type of music it is - is absolutely perfect. Very few people I knew really appreciated this stuff in the small scene I was in. There isn't a single bad note on the record. The drumming is insane. The riffs are spectacular - fierce, cutting, raw and brutal yet technical and precise, and yet there is melody buried in there... all accompanied by sharp, intelligent lyrics on personal themes and our sociopolitical climate here in the western world. I only got to see them a couple of times, and they broke up. Late August 2007, they were playing their last two shows. My two best friends at the time had just moved back to town, and I drove us down to San Francisco for several days so we could see their last two shows with another great band from Germany and some other bands with friends of ours from LA. We camped in my car and I slept under a bridge on Market Street. We saw their last show with a couple hundred kids at a community centre outside of SF and it was a sweaty mess of skinny vegan anarchist hardcore metal kids. It was the best road trip I ever went on and a year later I unknowingly ended up sleeping on the floor of the studio where this record (and plenty of others I loved) was recorded. My friends and I were in the beginings of starting a band in this vein that ended up taking our music all over the world. A couple years later we played a show in Oakland with a newer band with the vocalist from this record and plenty of other notable bands. My ex-bandmates eventually toured Europe without me after they decided I wasn't cool anymore.

Music was powerful stuff for me, but snowboarding is great because it's never done.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i shred. its my life. i also shred the fuck out of life itself on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> ... i was also gonna get a bigass ridiculous Shred Life tattoo across my belly like tupac with a snowboard instead of an AK... i guess i still might - the older i get the more ridiculous it would be :thumbsup:


As an absolute Tupac fanatic... and someone who's written "THUG LIFE" on their stomach in black permanent marker and performed in semi-public... I fully support this.

Also... think about it! How hard is it to come up with a rad snowboarding tattoo? Near impossible!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a big head and I used to have a long goatee and share personality traits with the buffalo (so I've been told). The name was originally Buffalo Head, given to me by an old bandmate. I hated it. Others called me buttermilk, because I enjoy quality buttermilk and buttermilk products. I rejected all nicknames and preferred my first name and last initial (which is how I went for most of my formative years). Buffalo Head then turned into Tatanka Head (fuck Kevin Costner) and it stuck. Now I accept it for what it is.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> People joke about Deliverance, but I can take you to a lot of places in the southern Appalachians that you don't wanna go if you have a northern accent. They don't take kindly to those types round those parts.



That shit ain't no joke... Went down to Asheville, NC a few years ago to look at some property with my dad... Them southern mountain people don't take to kindly to outsiders... I'm fairly certain that if we would have bought the property we would have had some issues. I also think a few of them liked to wear sheets in their spare time. 

With that being said... There are some pretty fucked up people up in the mountains of NH too. But they've been nice to me for the most part so far...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

destroy said:


> As an absolute Tupac fanatic... and someone who's written "THUG LIFE" on their stomach in black permanent marker and performed in semi-public... I fully support this.
> 
> Also... think about it! How hard is it to come up with a rad snowboarding tattoo? Near impossible!


bwahahah - and there it is, we've found our common ground 

yea... i feel like it would be the most badass old man tattoo in about 30-40 years.. the older you get the funnier it gets :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> bwahahah - and there it is, we've found our common ground
> 
> yea... i feel like it would be the most badass old man tattoo in about 30-40 years.. the older you get the funnier it gets :thumbsup:


doooo eeeeeeeet!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

neni said:


> My nickname means grandfather in Rhaeto-Romanic (a language spoken by a minority in some valleys here). My (way) older brother claims that when I was born I was wrinkled like a neni. He never stopped calling me like that, has never ever used my normal first name.


!!! this whole time i just assumed...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> My nickname means grandfather in Rhaeto-Romanic (a language spoken by a minority in some valleys here). My (way) older brother claims that when I was born I was wrinkled like a neni. He never stopped calling me like that, has never ever used my normal first name.


Here I thought it was German-ish for something diminutive, girly, and Swiss :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i was thinking just, real first name. like nina or nona...


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> My handles are always Kling or Klinger.


Thats awesome, MASH is my all-time favorite tv show, but more of a Radar fan myself.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i was thinking just, real first name. like nina or nona...





EatRideSleep said:


> Here I thought it was German-ish for something diminutive, girly, and Swiss :laugh:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

There's so much good stuff to comment on here that I don't know where to start...so I'll just stick with the topic...

My last name is Antic. A guy at school called me Anticbiotic and 10+ years later I started using it as my nick. As it happens I'm also something of a manga/anime geek, and I was crazy about giant robot anime when I was a kid. So when I started visiting those kind of forums I switched to Anticrobotic.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> bwahahah - and there it is, we've found our common ground
> 
> yea... i feel like it would be the most badass old man tattoo in about 30-40 years.. the older you get the funnier it gets :thumbsup:


FWIW I laugh and smile at a good share of the things you post. I would definitely shred with you, and would even feel bad at not partaking in the offering of the peace pipe since I don't smoke.

We should definitely have a PNW meetup sometime. There's a lot of us not that far apart!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

destroy said:


> We should definitely have a PNW meetup sometime. There's a lot of us not that far apart!


Next season if it's a good one, Baker. As good as Whistler, and I think more central.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Sassicaia was the wine I used the first time I got two girls drunk enough to make out with each other and then me. 

Its a quality product.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Sassicaia was the wine I used the first time I got two girls drunk enough to make out with each other and then me.
> 
> Its a quality product.


So how much did you pay them for the night?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> So how much did you pay them for the night?


0 but the wine costs more then a couple of hookers.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Next season if it's a good one, Baker. As good as Whistler, and I think more central.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Just the thought of having Timmy, Klinger and Shred within the same "roof" is worth it. Dont think the world could handle that much stoke tho......


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I ride in bend. :icon_scratch:


----------

